# Kenwood KDC-C467FM stripped CD changing gear



## Crasoum (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a Kenwood KDC-C467FM who's drive gear for the CD changing assembly is stripped and I was hoping someone could help me find a part number or replacement. Pictures included of gear, it's a 18/56 tooth spur gear (I think) 

It's the gear with a screwdriver pointing to it, I also took it out and placed it on it's side in the 2nd picture.

If anyone knows where I can get a replacement gear that'd be great, my google-fu isn't helping much

Technical specifics:
56 tooth gear is 1.141 inches (28.981 mm) rootcircle in diameter, and 1.236 inches (31.3944 mm) addendum in diameter with .078 facewidth (1.9812 mm)
18 gear tooth is .472 rootcircle (11.9888 mm) in diameter and .577 (14.6558 mm) addendum in diameter .324 facewidth (8.2296 mm)
total gear depth is .402 facewidth (10.2108 mm)


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

go to your local hobby store with the gear and they will be able to match it with a new one. Make sure the hobby store deals with those remote controled cars and such.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

> it's a 18/56 tooth spur gear


 here's a google of it, if you are correct about it.
http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=18%2F56+tooth+spur+gear&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=18%2F56+tooth+spur+gear&gs_rfai=&fp=bcdf8cbbf06dc4f

You may have already googled it..... You may also try contacting kenwood though I think there product is imported, they may have a warranty place in the USA.


----------



## hbgittech (May 5, 2010)

Pacific Coast Parts is the Kenwood parts distributor. 
http://www.pacparts.com/ Log in as guest...select model search and enter your model...click on pdf logo...on first page find your gear...looks like #37 part# D13-2104-04 $2.80.


----------



## Crasoum (Nov 16, 2009)

Ah thanks people, I actually did find a part through CompUSA D13210414 I'm betting if you look through any of the schematics and see a gear that looks similar it's probably the same part. But THIS part works GUARANTEED for this player.


----------

